# Tritronics A170-sealed batteries



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone know how to open the sealed receiver collar to get at the batteries. It's too old to invest $110.00 in it by sending it to the Collar Clinic(that was Tritronics advice when called). Batteries Plus tells me they will have or build a battery for it if I open it up.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope. I've always sent mine back in to TT and had them do it. For what it's worth, I just had one of my TT Pro 100 collars go bad. It was 8 years old. I sent it back to TT and they upgraded both collars and transmitter to a 2005 model for $200.00. Now that's what I call service.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Take the collar off the receiver and remove the 4 screws from the back. Carefully separate the two halves of the receiver to expose the battery and the leads to the light. Unclip the battery and replace.


----------

